# Any vendors have stock of the Kangertech protank 3



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

Hi there 
Does anyone of the vendore have a kangertech protank 3 and its coils in stock have to ask here as a specific vendor i sent a ticket to can not be bothered to respond and will be posting a review soon


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (28/10/15)

The Protank 3 is the Dual Coil one correct?


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> The Protank 3 is the Dual Coil one correct?


yes


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

Vaperite has them in packs of 5 for R160 a pack


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite has them in packs of 5 for R160 a pack



thanks will pass this on to my mom she is looking for it she will contact you in the morning


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (28/10/15)

We stock the coils too. Unfortunately not the tanks but if you need spares for the tank I have a whole bunch of ones that were returned for various reasons that I can give you parts off of.


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/10/15)

Got one with original packaging if you need it. It was piffed to me to piff to someone


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> thanks will pass this on to my mom she is looking for it she will contact you in the morning



We open at 9am. In fact, we have over 2000 of these coils in stock


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> We stock the coils too. Unfortunately not the tanks but if you need spares for the tank I have a whole bunch of ones that were returned for various reasons that I can give you parts off of.


im looking for the tank as well need to upgrade my moms twisp before she has a stroke or goes back to stinkies lol


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (28/10/15)

Are you gonna use it with the twisp battery? They only output about 3.3v from the ones we've tested. Why not get her something slightly more recent to ensure its serviceable for longer.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

Check out the EMOW kit on our website. Variable voltage and airflow control, 1300 mAH battery and comes with 6 coils (same ones as the Protank) plus wall plug and USB cable. Only R750 for the kit.

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-emow/


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (28/10/15)

^those are pretty great kits as a full upgrade if you're looking at the Protank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

that 


Nimbus_Cloud said:


> ^those are pretty great kits as a full upgrade if you're looking at the Protank.


will be for my mom to decide lol she is a miser with the moolah


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

The Kangertech dual coil is awesome. Lasts at least three weeks with moderate use


----------



## Eequinox (28/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> The Kangertech dual coil is awesome. Lasts at least three weeks with moderate use


how much are the coils for that kit


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/10/15)

R160 for a pack of 5. Also look at the EMOW Mega. It's a 1600 mAH with a 2.8ml tank. Basically the big brother of the EMOW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (28/10/15)

Protank Mini or Aerotank Mini with 1.5 or 1.8 ohm dual coils work pretty nice on standard Ego/Evod/Twisp type batteries

http://vaporize.co.za/?s=protank+mini&post_type=product


----------

